# I have found something that helps me a little against a foggy mind / blurry vision etc



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

it works for me ...you can try it too

simply do this :

put your fingers in your ears ...so much that you barely hear anything . at the same time observe your surroundings ...but try to be calm while doing so and dont judge ...just observe without hearing anything

it helps me a little . I will get some good earplugs for myself


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

I have tinnitus, so fuck that.


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

Aridity said:


> I have tinnitus, so fuck that.


I have tinnitus too


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

Psyborg said:


> I have tinnitus too


Yeah, so we cannot not hear anything. Cause we hear the tinnitus lol.


----------



## Psyborg (Dec 23, 2018)

Aridity said:


> Yeah, so we cannot not hear anything. Cause we hear the tinnitus lol.


but you wont hear other things at least like cars , tv , people talking etc

try it it helps


----------



## SJ_ (Dec 6, 2019)

There is something called Grounding that people with anxiety are encouraged to try to deescalate an anxiety attack, it is a similar concept.

Grounding Tool:

Look around you...

-Find 5 things you can see and name them

-Find 4 things you can touch and name them

-Find 3 things you can hear and name them

-Find 2 things you can smell and name them

-Find 1 thing you can taste and name it.


----------

